# Soft Brown



## moose4 (Feb 2, 2012)

Selam,

  	Yaklaşık 2 senedir Soft Brown e/s arıyorum bütün Türkiye de. Sayısız Mac onlie chat ve maile rağmen elde var sıfır nedir bu durum bir bilen?


----------



## nuvit (Feb 20, 2012)

Merhaba,
  	Soft Brown bulamazsanız size 1 ton açık olanını, Bamboo farı denemenizi öneririm.


----------



## moose4 (Feb 21, 2012)

Merhaba,

  	Öneri için teşekkür ederim. Bamboo e/s biliyorum fakat benim anlayamadığım, bütün dünya da basic bir far olan ve Mac'in de best seller ları arasında olduğu bu farıTürkiye de nasıl bulunmadığı. Mac teki bir çok satıcı bile ilk benden duydu, hatta Mac Pro Taksim'e bile telefon ettiğimde bir far için 3 ayrı kişi tel.biribirine verdi


----------



## nuvit (Feb 21, 2012)

Baktım bizim mağazaya, yok ne yazık ki (


----------

